# Thank You



## Lenox (Sep 14, 2012)

I just wanted to give a big thank you to all of you who have given advice in the past on train travel and specifics on viewliner roomettes/bedrooms, showers, meals, smoking stops, upgrades, lounges & pricing. :help: As I stated once before if I had known that this site existed, I would have incorporated the info sooner instead of after but nonetheless the advice helped.

Traveling by train via Silver star from NYP to Orl was great  The staff was attentive and I enjoyed my meals. Luckily I had a mid room accomodation (as lower rooms over the wheels make for rumbling & bumping when trying to sleep). My lunch consisted of a veggie burger with chips that was good and for dinner I had the crab cakes with brown rice & a salad. A blueberry tart like dessert was good. The SCA was great and had water/juice/tea/coffee or ice available. He recommended the lower bunk and I slept pretty good after getting a another blanket. The room was a tad cold for my taste so, I turned down the air. Showering was a task :blush: but I was able to make out without to much of a hassle (& yes on both trips large brown leaf bags used for garbage were stored there). I'm assuming not to many people really take advantage of the shower.

I met some strange folks and some lifelong friends. It was pretty even across the board. On the trip back up I had dinner with a great lady who was a former NY'er. We had a blast chatting about women's issues, politics, NYC now & then & real estate. I showed her the pictures from my cruise & she showed me pictures of her family. Now if I could only find her card so I could email hboy:

Oh, and I used the strategy learned on this site to snag an upgrade to the sleeper car while onboard. I called the Amtrak 800 first to check to see if their were any rooms left before I boarded. Luckily for me a couple were still available. The price quote was %50 more than what I paid onboard. I asked the ?ticket checker? onboard and she took me out of my seat & escorted me to the lounge car after Deland Fl & called over the conductor who called it in. I was mindful to be careful when asking and never mentioned I knew what the availabilty was. The staff on the Silver Meteor was fine, not as bubbly as the Star, but efficient and that was all that mattered. Once they saw I made fast friends with my tablemate (as we moved to the lounge car after dinner) they seemed happy that I was okay. I even got teased by the coach attendant that I was "leaving them behind" :giggle: Pancakes were good in the morning but the roomette was located over the wheels, & left for a very challenging night of sleep. 

Overall the service was good and I'm glad I took the time to do it.

Thanks for all the advice & helping make this trip a good one.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad this forum helped - and also glad you had a good trip.

Sometimes - like any online forum - we get off-track (no pun intended) - but the main purpose is to help Amtrak users get the best from the Amtrak system.

Happy that you were helped and had a good trip.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad you had a great trip, and really happy to know that there is a crew on the Silvers still willing to do the onboard upgrade!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad we were of help, and that you enjoyed the trip!

Since you saw how helpful we can be, maybe you might consider joining AU - it's free to join!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely join AU, its a fun place, and we are like family. We will be here for you, no matter what the situation, train or otherwise.

Anthony


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 22, 2012)

Join this forum. Do not let the fact that I was allowed to join keep you from joining too, I caught them all in a compromising position and used blackmail to join.


----------



## Lenox (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok....Ok....

You guys have convinced me to join...since you are such an uncoventional group & take this seriously. 

I don't know what I'll be able to add, since I am more of a NYC (sometimes) subway rider.

Alright...I promise to chime in now & again with questions & say hello.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 4, 2012)

AU is just like any other dysfunctional family! We may not always get along with other "family members", but we all try to help each other!


----------

